# 4/7--Ft Pierce Snook



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Haven't gotten a chance to go snooking in 2 weeks or so and went out for a short trip with my dad last night. We caught pretty much identical fish. Both 37"+ (didn't bother pinching the tail, was just trying to get an idea) and I am guessing around 20# each. Bucktailing, both fought hard and my dad's jumped probably 15 times was pretty damn exciting, especially as the other two boats around us didn't catch a thing . Left on a high note, was 2 hours well spent. also time to invest in a bigger net, neither of these would fit lol.

here's my dad with the one i caught, thing was fat as hell. i thought i had a grouper on tbh the it was fighting, just was dogging me, staying deep and making a lot of short, powerful runs (i caught a big gag there recently and it was awful similar, was afraid i was gonna get rocked).








me, looking like a zombie probably trying to explain to my dad how to use the camera








my dad's fish








first fish on the new bucktail rod i built for pops, and we got some good fray on the leader


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet snooks! You fishin the inlet or basin? Either way awesome fish.








Love Fort Snookin


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

what pigs!!!!!

congrats on some sweet snook!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Theres nothing like the snook in our area!


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

SO SOLID!!! thats all i can say......


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> Theres nothing like the snook in our area!


yea snook fishing in these parts is pretty unreal when you think about it. vero sucks, but ft pierce and sebastian are both awesome as is stuart. i grew up down there, wish i had a trolling motor i'd come down, i miss throwing flies at the docks--not v many snook lights here.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Those are some HUGE snook!! Freaking awesome. Where'd u get that bucktail??


----------

